# Moin Moin aus Kölle



## sharky 12 (30 Apr. 2008)

:thumbup:*Will mal Hallo sagen.mich kurz vorstellen.Ein Norddeutscher in Köln kurz über die 40 bzw vor der 50.
Fussballfan







und auch als 

unterwegs

viele Grüße an alle

Alligator


*


----------



## Tokko (30 Apr. 2008)

Freut mich das du dich vorstellst.

Hast ja schon einige kriminelle Posts hier hinterlassen....

Hoffe das es dir hier bei uns gefällt und wir uns noch öfters sehen.

Lieben Gruß.
Ein Mönchengladbacher kurz vor 40.


----------



## maierchen (1 Mai 2008)

Tja ich glaub wir kennen uns ,viel Spaß hier und herzlich wilkommen!


----------



## mjw (1 Mai 2008)

Auch von mir "HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN"!
Tolle Arbeit bisher!
"Wir" sind also gespannt was noch alles kommt .....
.... viel Spaß auf alle Fälle und genieß die Zeit an Board.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Katzun (1 Mai 2008)

moin moin,

fühle dich herzlich willkommen bei uns

grüße aus berlin,

katzun


----------



## mark lutz (1 Mai 2008)

herzlich willkommen hier und das du der kleine goldfisch bist haben wir schon bemerkt


----------



## Muli (7 Mai 2008)

Auch von mir noch einmal ein herzliches Willkommen! Ich durfte ja schon zahlreiche deiner Collagen Mixes bewundern und freue mich auf weitere :thumbup:


----------

